# زبان های اسکریپتی > Classic ASP >  عدد اعشار در معدل

## emdadgar_shahed

با سلام
می خواستم بدونم برای اینکه خروجی عدد من در معدل گیری تا دو رقم اعشار نمایش داده بشه چه خط فرمانی باید بکار ببرم.
ممنون میشم اگر بر حسب asp عادی نه دات نت یا زبانهای دیگه راهنمایی کنید یا یه نمونه کد سورس بذارید.
<%=(sstumarksum/i)%>
که عدد خروجی را به این صورت نمایش میده 19.9285714285714
من می خوام *19.92* نمایش داده بشه.
ممنون

----------


## emdadgar_shahed

بالاخره جوابش را پیدا کردم
ثبتش کردم تا سایر دوستان هم در صورت نیاز استفاده کنن.
 
x=15.7483247
Response.Write(Round(x,2))

که میشه 15.75

----------

